

Real time customer support and here's how we do it - abhiraj60
http://assistwindow.com/bwm/posts/real-time-customer-support-with-olark

======
mooreds
My company uses Olark and loves the integration with gchat. As a developer, I
like the Olark API: <http://www.olark.com/documentation>

